# Calling all clubs



## CrazyCrotalus (Sep 20, 2008)

Am posting this on behalf of the Federation of British Herpetologists. 

The F.B.H. are arranging a meeting ( date t.b.c. ) of as many clubs/societies as poss & would like members to post their contact details.Then when all details are comfirmed they will be sending invitations to the groups to attend ( prob 1 rep per group ).

I heard that there are a few new groups ( Brighton ? ), so if anyone knows of the contact details of these in particular please post details.

Many thanks.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

CrazyCrotalus said:


> Am posting this on behalf of the Federation of British Herpetologists.
> 
> The F.B.H. are arranging a meeting ( date t.b.c. ) of as many clubs/societies as poss & would like members to post their contact details.Then when all details are comfirmed they will be sending invitations to the groups to attend ( prob 1 rep per group ).
> 
> ...


Colin

Given the e-mail antics of the Antis at the Kettering show, it might be better for groups to PM you their contact details rather than risk putting them on the open forums for our tree hugging friends to see.

Gordon


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

How about another confrence for everyone in the hobby?
Been to much silence over the last two years, surly theres some updates and info that we could all benefit from knowing about?


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I spoke to Richard Brooks on Sunday about this, he has my details.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Were interested, could anyone PM me with details please


----------

